# NISSAN extended 100k mile warranty... what did you pay?



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

just curious what people paid for their Nissan 100,000 mile/72 month gold premium warranty. not interested in insurance company ext. warranty, just the nissan.
my dealer is trying to say they can give it to me for $1500 and that it is usually $2300. i've heard of people paying as low as $800 so i just want to see.
thanks!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

prpodium said:


> just curious what people paid for their Nissan 100,000 mile/72 month gold premium warranty. not interested in insurance company ext. warranty, just the nissan.
> my dealer is trying to say they can give it to me for $1500 and that it is usually $2300. i've heard of people paying as low as $800 so i just want to see.
> thanks!


Hmmm... did I get 100k/72mo? I thought it was 70K/72mo. Anyway, on paper I paid $800, but the way they play with those numbers, there's no telling how much $$$ they move from one column to another. Also, I thought I heard somewhere that the warranty price was related to your credit rating just like interest rates are, yes/no?


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

I paid 2k for 100K-mi/84mo Gold w/ $50.00 deductable. They threw in GAP ins.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

How long do you have, to purchase the extened warrenty, from when you purchase the truck.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> How long do you have, to purchase the extened warrenty, from when you purchase the truck.


My understanding is you can buy an extended warranty anytime you want, but the price goes up as time and mileage go by.

BTW, I got the 7 year (84 month) warranty not a 70 month warranty. I'll have to check whether I have 70k or 100k (I can't remember now)


----------



## Johnny Nissan (Sep 13, 2005)

www.nissanextendedwarranty.com has Bronze 60/100/no ded. for $717 -- about $80 less than my dealer's best price.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I've never bought one, some people buy them every time, I personally think it's a waste of money.. 

Nissan's standard New Vehicle Limited Warranty for 36 month/36,000 mile coverage, and 5 year/60,000 mile powertrain coverage is good enough..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I've never bought one, some people buy them every time, I personally think it's a waste of money.. 

Nissan's standard New Vehicle Limited Warranty for 36 month/36,000 mile coverage, and 5 year/60,000 mile powertrain coverage is good enough..

I think if there is going to be a problem with the production of the car then it will be discovered within that standard warranty time frame...anything past that is normally caused by lack of or bad maintainance..


----------



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

Stealership quoted me 10% of selling , I passed I bought the big one on my tacoma but miled out the warranty as much as i drive 500-1000 miles weekly.
I'll just "self insure" with my .32 cent a mile reinbursement from my employer


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

myoung said:


> I've never bought one, some people buy them every time, I personally think it's a waste of money..
> 
> Nissan's standard New Vehicle Limited Warranty for 36 month/36,000 mile coverage, and 5 year/60,000 mile powertrain coverage is good enough..
> 
> I think if there is going to be a problem with the production of the car then it will be discovered within that standard warranty time frame...anything past that is normally caused by lack of or bad maintainance..


Doesn't NISSAN have a _buy-it, don't-use-it, get-a-refund_ policy now? I thought someone told me that. You'd have to sink the money up front, but if nothing serious goes wrong (or at least you don't make a claim) in your 100k miles, you get your money back. Kind of nice insurance for as much as these driveline's probably cost.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Doesn't NISSAN have a _buy-it, don't-use-it, get-a-refund_ policy now? I thought someone told me that. You'd have to sink the money up front, but if nothing serious goes wrong (or at least you don't make a claim) in your 100k miles, you get your money back. Kind of nice insurance for as much as these driveline's probably cost.


They didn't mention that when I got mine.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Doesn't NISSAN have a _buy-it, don't-use-it, get-a-refund_ policy now?



Unfortunately at this time Nissan does not offer such a program. Although this would be nice. They do however two programs related to this: the ability to transfer the warranty to another owner or the ability to be provided a refund based on unused mileage and time.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Also, I thought I heard somewhere that the warranty price was related to your credit rating just like interest rates are, yes/no?


Nope, no credit score relation whatsoever. The warranty price is only controlled by three (main) factors: time from in service date, mileage on the vehicle, and the person selling it to you.

About the only relation to your credit score is that Nissan offers 0% financing of an extended warranty to anyone regardless of their credit situation. No credit check equals extended warranty financing.


----------



## professor2112 (Dec 20, 2005)

I had an extended warranty on my 97 hardbody, paid like 1200, and had to replace an AC line twice on my own dime, 450 bucks a pop. 

Check the parts that aren't covered carefully and let that guide your decision. 

After that, my opinion is that unless it's close to bumper to bumper, it's a waste of cash. Put that same pile of cash in a decent investment account, it'll grow bigger in 5 years than your repair bills perhaps. 

t


----------



## StormNISMO (Oct 21, 2005)

When I bought my 05 Nismo the dealer sold me a 5yr/75000 mile full coverage warranty through Nissan that is fully refundable if I don't use it. It was $2500. If anything goes wrong under the basic nissan warranty it doesn't count towards the extended warranty which is nice.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

StormNISMO said:


> When I bought my 05 Nismo the dealer sold me a 5yr/75000 mile full coverage warranty through Nissan that is fully refundable if I don't use it. It was $2500. If anything goes wrong under the basic nissan warranty it doesn't count towards the extended warranty which is nice.


Let's look at this a different way...

Nissan's factory warranty is 3 years/36,000 miles bumper-to-bumper and 5 years/60,000 miles for the power train. 

So, for $2,500, you added 2 years/39,000 miles to the bumper-to bumper warranty and 0 years/15,000 miles to the power train coverage. According to Consumer Reports, over 80% of all vehicle repairs that would cost a consumer more than $1,250 (the average cost of an extended warranty) arise from problem with the engine or transmission, which would be covered by the power train warranty. 

If your factory warranty ran out before the 5 years was up (which means you put more than 12,000 miles per year on your truck), the added 15,000 miles on your extended warranty would probably give you 1 year or less coverage on the power train than the factory warranty.

I'm assuming that you get the $2,500 back at the end of the warranty period. Assuming that you added that $2,500 to the amount that you financed, that $2,500 at 7% for 48 months would add $59 per month to a car loan, which would cost $380 added interest over the course of the loan. Assuming that you didn't finance that $2,500 but invested it at 7% over the course of the loan, you would make $780 in interest. 

So, adding the $380 in added loan interest and the $780 you could make investing the $2,500 elsewhere means that you will have cost yourself $1,160 out of pocket that you won't get back after the end of the warranty period IF NO REPAIRS ARE MADE DURING THE WARRANTY PERIOD.

Any engine repairs would add to the $1,160. Since any repairs would reduce the amount of money you get back, you're essentially paying for the repairs anyway. It's just that the amount you pay out of pocket for the warranty period is capped at $2,500.

So, to sum up --

1. The extended warranty adds 2 years/39,000 miles to non-power train coverage and 0 years/15,000 miles to the power train coverage.

2. $1,160 in loan interest and lost opportunity will be experienced even if the full amount of the factory warranty is refunded 5 years later.

3. Any repairs covered by the extended warranty will deduct from the amount received at the end of the warranty period. Since repairs would essentially take away from cash value of the pay-back clause of the warranty, you're really paying for these repairs anyway.

4. The best case scenario is that you get $1,340 back ($2,500 - $1,160)after 5 years if no repairs are made. You would need to have more than $3,660 in repairs ($2,500 + $1,160) to break even. And, those repairs would all have to occur outside the factory warranty. Since it's likely that it would be power train components that would cause major repairs like this, that means that most of those repairs would have to occur within the year or so after the factory power train warranty expires. If the owner puts 12,000 miles or less per year on the truck, the factory warranty would have covered it anyway.

This may still be worth it to StormNISMO -- I simply included this illustration to help others see the true cost of extended warranties.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## StormNISMO (Oct 21, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Let's look at this a different way...
> 
> Nissan's factory warranty is 3 years/36,000 miles bumper-to-bumper and 5 years/60,000 miles for the power train.
> 
> ...


First.... The nissan factory warranty is NOT bumper-to-bumper, it is actaully a limited warranty. The extended warranty, or Nissan's Service Plus Gold warranty, in turn, makes the factory warranty in to a Full bumper to bumper warranty. There are actaully roughly 1500 parts not covered the Nissan factory warranty. The extended warranty also gives me roadside assistance, free towing, and a rental car for upto 4 days.

Second .... It only added roughy 15 bucks and change to my monthly payment (the finance guy actually took more off the truck so I would buy the warranty or so he said). So this makes it a little easier to deal with as well.

Third....... The estimated $1100 that I would have lost is no loss for my piece of mind!! Knowing I have Roadside assistance, towing and a rental car is a huge luxury!! With the world being a very busy place as it is you almost always need a auto to get to work,school, etc. This just save the hassle of asking for rides and taking the bus or even trying to get a rental!!

Fourth... I can remove the warranty any time I want and there is no penalty on the $2500. With the many mods I may do to the truck this may not last the whole term, but I still get the full $2500 back!! And it is fully transferable with no penalty which is a great selling/trading bonus if I decide to get a different auto within the term of the warranty!

Lastly.... Good write up MSU!!! I did my research on this as well and I'm not one to just drop $2500 without knowing its worth it to me. As the old saying goes "To Each Their Own"!!!


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

StormNISMO said:


> Fourth... I can remove the warranty any time I want and there is no penalty on the $2500. With the many mods I may do to the truck this may not last the whole term, but I still get the full $2500 back!! And it is fully transferable with no penalty which is a great selling/trading bonus if I decide to get a different auto within the term of the warranty!


I would like to clear the air about what *may have or may have not * been told to you by your local Nissan Dealers regarding the cancellation or transferability of a Nissan Extended Warranty. Following is a scan of an actual contract form from Nissan regarding the cancellation or transfer process and rules.

Scan of Cancellation or Transfer for Nissan Extended Warranty
Click Here to View

There exists fees from Nissan for cancellation and transfer:

$35 fee - Cancellation 
$50 fee - Transfer to New Owner


*Cancellation (as stated in the contract above):*

"If this Agreement is cancelled within sixty (60) days from the Agreement effective date, you will receive a full refund provided you have not filed a claim. If you have filed a claim or if this Agreement is cancelled after sixty (60) days, the refund will be calculated based on the greater of the time in force or the mileage driven compared to the total time or mileage of your term. In addition, a processing fee of $35 will be deducted from the refund.

NOTE: If this Agreement was financed, the refund will be paid to the lienholder unless proof of pay-off is submitted."


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

NissanWarranty said:


> "If this Agreement is cancelled within sixty (60) days from the Agreement effective date, you will receive a full refund provided you have not filed a claim. If you have filed a claim or if this Agreement is cancelled after sixty (60) days, the refund will be calculated based on the greater of the time in force or the mileage driven compared to the total time or mileage of your term. In addition, a processing fee of $35 will be deducted from the refund.


Chad,

Could you please define "effective date". Is it the date the warrany is purchased (normally when the vehicle is bought), or the date that the extended warranty takes effect after the factory warranty expires?


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Chad,
> 
> Could you please define "effective date". Is it the date the warrany is purchased (normally when the vehicle is bought), or the date that the extended warranty takes effect after the factory warranty expires?


*Effective Date * is when the dealership processes your signed warranty contract. This is normally the same date as your In Service Date on a new Nissan or the date of the vehicle contract.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

NissanWarranty said:


> *Effective Date * is when the dealership processes your signed warranty contract. This is normally the same date as your In Service Date on a new Nissan or the date of the vehicle contract.


So, if I'm reading that correctly, that means that there will be NO refund at the end of the warranty term. Is that right?

Also, it doesn't it mean that the refund value of the extended warranty depreciates WHILE THE FACTORY WARRANTY IS STILL IN EFFECT?


----------



## StormNISMO (Oct 21, 2005)

Just to let you know you are correct!! Nissan does not refund any money at the end of their Service Plus warranty. But I do know that I have a signed contract to recieve all of the $2500 back from another source (of which I failed to mention in my previous post), if none of the aspects of the extended warranty were used. I never had said Nissan was responsible for the refund. Also the added contract for the warranty states there are NO transfer or termination fees.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

StormNISMO said:


> Just to let you know you are correct!! Nissan does not refund any money at the end of their Service Plus warranty. But I do know that I have a signed contract to recieve all of the $2500 back from another source (of which I failed to mention in my previous post), if none of the aspects of the extended warranty were used. I never had said Nissan was responsible for the refund. Also the added contract for the warranty states there are NO transfer or termination fees.


Well, I guess that makes sense. That's the most expensive extended warranty I've ever seen, and I guess that's why. Essentially, most of those warranties are about $1,200 or so, so I guess the extra money paid is sort of like a deposit that will let you get the warranty money back.

Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

StormNISMO said:


> Just to let you know you are correct!! Nissan does not refund any money at the end of their Service Plus warranty. But I do know that I have a signed contract to recieve all of the $2500 back from another source (of which I failed to mention in my previous post), if none of the aspects of the extended warranty were used. I never had said Nissan was responsible for the refund. Also the added contract for the warranty states there are NO transfer or termination fees.



In essence your dealership is betting on your owners cycle. Of course you as the consumer can outsmart him. A dealership does have the choice to sell a warranty at any amount above or below the cost involved in acquiring the warranty from Nissan of North America.

Therefore, it stands to reason that some dealers are willing to roll the dice and wrap their contracts with NON USE refunds. However there may be a stipulation in their that your service work and next vehicle must be done at the dealership. Who knows. 

Bottom line Nissan Dealers have complete flexibility (in some states) on how they deliver and present an extended warranties to their customers. I would just do my homework before accepting offers from the NORM of what Nissan as a Manufacturer represents.


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

I went under this site last night www.NissanExtendedWarranty.com looked it over real quick and filled out the information for a quick quote. I had a very nice lady call me today to see if I needed any help with the quotes and answered all of my questions. What I was surprised about was that she said that if I bought the 100,000 mile/6year warranty that it wouldn’t start until after my factory warranty stopped. So that means I would be covered up to 136,000 miles..... I was very impressed... 0% financing for 17 months also.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

Smitty272 said:


> I went under this site last night www.NissanExtendedWarranty.com ... if I bought the 100,000 mile/6year warranty that it wouldn’t start until after my factory warranty stopped. So that means I would be covered up to 136,000 miles..... I was very impressed... 0% financing for 17 months also.


Actually if you bought a 6 year / 100,000 miles Nissan Extended Warranty. The coverage would start at the "In Service Date" of your vehicle. The in service date starts when the vehicle was originally purchased NEW at the originating dealership. Therefore the maximum coverage that is offered by Nissan is 7 years or 100,000 miles from the in service, whichever comes first.


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

When I bought my truck, the finance guy tried to sell me on one. I just looked at him and said "gee, if you think I really need an extended warranty maybe I should go back to the Toyota dealership". He shut up pretty quick. 

My '94 Ranger 4x4 went 140k miles with probably less than $1k in repairs, I have high hopes that the Frontier can beat that as long as it is maintained properly.


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

NissanWarranty said:


> Actually if you bought a 6 year / 100,000 miles Nissan Extended Warranty. The coverage would start at the "In Service Date" of your vehicle. The in service date starts when the vehicle was originally purchased NEW at the originating dealership. Therefore the maximum coverage that is offered by Nissan is 7 years or 100,000 miles from the in service, whichever comes first.



Maybe the people that called me should have read that section of there book before answering my question. I will have to tell them that when they call me back!


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

Hackker said:


> When I bought my truck, the finance guy tried to sell me on one. I just looked at him and said "gee, if you think I really need an extended warranty maybe I should go back to the Toyota dealership". He shut up pretty quick.
> 
> My '94 Ranger 4x4 went 140k miles with probably less than $1k in repairs, I have high hopes that the Frontier can beat that as long as it is maintained properly.


I dunno dude, u could be the lucky one. I have already had my power steering pump replaced twice, rack and pinion assembly replaced once and the radiator replaced once and my car is only at 31k / 1.5 yr. I am definitely plannin on buying the extended warranty from nissanextendedwarranty.com as I plan to keep the car atleast 3yrs/60k miles.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks RamRam, look forward to your inquiry. Hurry up though warranty is about to expire. When that happens Nissan can't provide the Gold Preferred package and the cost goes up for a Pre-Owned plan.


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

NissanWarranty- I am still waiting for a quote, I talked to Lateisha a couple times on the phone and the last time she was supposed to get back to me. I sent you a Message....


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

Smitty,

I will pass the information on to Toby our Warranty Specialist or you can call her at 800.773.4874 (Toby)

Regards,
NissanWarranty


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

myoung said:


> I've never bought one, some people buy them every time, I personally think it's a waste of money..
> 
> Nissan's standard New Vehicle Limited Warranty for 36 month/36,000 mile coverage, and 5 year/60,000 mile powertrain coverage is good enough..


Not when you r having so many probs as me - 3 times in for power steering issues, once in for radiator somethin and I am only at 33k. Now tell me I should not be jittery passing 36 k as I am going out my factory warranty cushion.

Car is 2 yrs old, I am either trading it in or buying the extended warranty. I found the new car warranty at nissanextendedwarranty.com for 60mo/100K for ~$2000. They said they'd also give me some oil change warranty too (the maintainence one)


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

Meta said:


> They didn't mention that when I got mine.


they didn't mention that to me either


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

> I found the new car warranty at nissanextendedwarranty.com for 60mo/100K for ~$2000.


Lord, I can't believe peeps will pay that kind of money:fluffy:


----------



## taimaishu (May 29, 2006)

Hey Guys, I used to sell cars and I am going to let you in on a little secret...WARRANTIES ARE A RIP OFF. You should never buy a car that you need to buy a warranty on. My grandfather has been driving Nissan pickups as long as I can remember and he has never had a problem other than rust on his 1986 Nissan pup. Dealerships make huge profits on warranties. HUGE. Most of the time more than they make by selling you the car. So much that I could not stay in the business because they are so unethical. Then when something does break they try like hell to find a way to not cover it. At the end of the day car dealers are there to make money, not help people. If you are looking for a handout try United Way.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

I have a 2006 Frontier SE two wheel drive. Extended warranty was $855.00 for a 84 month/70000 mile.


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

Markcuda said:


> Lord, I can't believe peeps will pay that kind of money:fluffy:


well bud I don't know what to tell you; but I finally pulled the plug; got in for $1750 60mo/100k miles. You don't understand, my wife drives this car and I don't ever want her to be stranded without any recourse since the car has had a bunch of issues already. And since this a Nissan warranty hopefully the dealer won't try to squirm out of anything if it does need work. One of the good things that I liked were was a rental car option in case the car needs work. My wife can't miss work and before I had to drive her down when the dealer needed to fix something and needed the car for a day or two + each repair he did would have cost us about $700-$1000 had we not been under the factory warranty. We could have stepped up and traded-in our car but we were just not ready yet plus didn't have the time to do all the research and deal with all the headache of buying a new car at this time. Maybe in a year or two I will trade it in and am pretty sure the extended warranty will help me sell this car to a pvt. party more than to a dealer!


----------



## drmwm (Jul 5, 2006)

I got for $900 on my just purchased 04


----------



## nissansr (Oct 25, 2008)

Nissan Warranty Store - Your Source for the Best Price on Nissan Extended Warranty is selling the Nissan Security Plus Gold Preferred at substantially less than most dealers...we're worth taking a peak


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

taimaishu said:


> Hey Guys, I used to sell cars and I am going to let you in on a little secret...WARRANTIES ARE A RIP OFF. You should never buy a car that you need to buy a warranty on. My grandfather has been driving Nissan pickups as long as I can remember and he has never had a problem other than rust on his 1986 Nissan pup. Dealerships make huge profits on warranties. HUGE. Most of the time more than they make by selling you the car. So much that I could not stay in the business because they are so unethical. Then when something does break they try like hell to find a way to not cover it. At the end of the day car dealers are there to make money, not help people. If you are looking for a handout try United Way.


The only thing I ever got an extended warranty on was an HDTV I bought several years ago; it returns from first visit for repair Friday, free. I'd guess that would've been about same price as the warranty. Agree with poster that these are sold, pushed, even for a $50 boom box at Best Buy, because they're huge moneymakers. But few will save up that $2K for rainy day for their new cars to have after factory warranty runs dry. Co-worker is currently fighting an aftermarket car warranty company (1st owner fought warranty for $1800, $50 transfer fee) over a $700 steering repair bill on his Toyota; dealer repaired it, says it would've been covered by Toyota if mileage was lower, but insurance company said "no dice", just a noise problem currently, we can't fix every noise. Insurance said since there had been a TSB, that it was Toyota's problem (there was no recall, just a TSB).


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

*too good to be true?*



nissansr said:


> Nissan Warranty Store - Your Source for the Best Price on Nissan Extended Warranty is selling the Nissan Security Plus Gold Preferred at substantially less than most dealers...we're worth taking a peak


Is this place for real? Anyone bought a warranty from them? The price for my 06 pathfinder is about half what the local dealers want and about $1k less than Nissan Extended Warranty

One oddity is they say these are gold + preferred plans, but state it only covers up to 1800 components. Nissan says gold + preferred covers over 1950 components.

Typo or clue that it is a scam?


----------



## nissansr (Oct 25, 2008)

It's not a scam. The site is run by Nissan of Santa Rosa, located in Santa Rosa, CA
All pricing is accurate and valid although we do tend to change it every month or two.

Security Plus Gold = 1,712 components

Security Plus Gold Preferred = 1,800 components

Here's a link directly to Nissan for more information: http://www.nissanusa.com/pdf/owning/Gold.pdf


----------



## Gregg1949 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Can I shop for price from different dealers*

There seams to be different pricing from different dealers on extended warranties. Can you buy an extended warranty from a different dealer then you buy your car from? I'm about to buy a used our model with 34,000 miles


----------

